# Bonding with my Female Ringneck Dove



## Daisydove (May 7, 2021)

Hi everyone! 

I'm new here and to the world of doves and pigeons. I have two budgies and wanted to add a third bird to the crew but since I live in an apartment, I wanted a low maintenance, much more quieter bird. 

Cue in Daisy, my Ringneck Dove! I just got her about a week ago. I'm not sure of her age but I think she's on the younger side. She's really cute and we've been spending a lot of time together; I work from home which makes this easy. 

My question has to do with bonding. She seems to sit with me whenever I'm at my desk (whether she actually wants to or just tolerates it, I'm not sure; I put her there). I can put seeds on my hand or finger and she will pick them up and eat it. I've done that with my mouth and she has taken seeds from my mouth as well .

When she's sleepy, she lets me "preen" her cheeks and stroke her belly. I don't know, it seems like she's opening up to me. 

I question all of this because it seems like maybe she just tolerates it and doesn't actually enjoy it. Sometimes when she's perched on my finger and my face is close to hers, she turns her back towards me and it looks like she wants to jump away (but doesn't). (Note: I got her with her wings clipped). When she flies and lands on the ground and I go to pick her up, she seems to walk away really fast as if she's trying to get away. 

What do you all make of this? 

I'm wondering what your thoughts are on getting her to bond with me? If you've had a ringneck dove (specifically a female), how did you bond with her? How long did it take? How could you tell she is bonded with you? 

I want to make sure I do this right so she feels comfortable and safe around me.

Thank you all so much for your time!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The only advice I can give, is rather to let her come to you for food and treats. Is she flies away from you, let her be. They love headscratches, so keep on doing that. She might start preening your fingers in return.


----------



## Daisydove (May 7, 2021)

Hi Marina, 

Thanks so much for your response! 

I'm not sure if my dove's age because I wasn't provided with that information. It'# possible that she could be older. In your experience, is it possible to tame an older ringneck dove?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I can't answer that question. She might be comfortable around you, but won't become completely tame.


----------



## GladWingsOfDestiny (Jun 2, 2020)

The more time you spend just around each other the better. A flat palm might be the preferred landing pad for this species. I feel like my pigeons prefer it at least. I wouldn't recommend keeping the wings clipped, and it actually makes the taming process a little harder in my opinion. Here's why: A tired bird is a good bird. If the bird could fly around and get out some excess energy, it would be a lot easier to get the bird into that snuggly mood. Even my tamest pigeon doesn't like snuggling straight out of the cage. She usually has to fly around and run amuck real quick first.


----------



## Daisydove (May 7, 2021)

Hi @GladWingsOfDestiny thanks for the advice; I'll definitely give that a try! Yes, I plan to keep her wings unclipped once they grow back


----------

